# Which upcoming games are you most excited for?



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

Which upcoming(announced) game has got you the most excited?

For me they would be:

Total War: Rome 2



Developer: The Creative Assembly

The Witcher 3



Developer: CDProjekt Red

Monolith Soft's X



Developer: Monolith Soft

The Wonderful 101



Developer: Platinum Games

Watch_Dogs



Developer: Ubisoft


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 5, 2013)

only game i ever cared about was Captain Claw.
GTA5 ( have put my money on their stocks xD) so it has to be good.
the witcher looks nice.


----------



## rst (Apr 5, 2013)

there are many games this year for pc
gta 5
battle field 4
dragon age 3
metro last night
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs


----------



## max_007 (Apr 5, 2013)

^gta 5 for pc in this year..nah!!! i dont think so..!


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

rst said:


> there are many games this year for *pc*
> gta 5



No PC version of GTA V has been confirmed by R*; Just PS360. It looks like it will be limited to consoles, and if it does come it will be an extremely late PC port.

Grand Theft Auto V

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTA_V


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

Watchdogs only.
Also this is a PC section so no console games here.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Watchdogs only.
> Also this is a PC section so *no console games here*.





> Whether it's on a _PC, *console*, on your phone or in your browser_, we all love games. Reviews, walkthroughs, consoles, easter eggs, cheats, etc., should be posted here.



I think not.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I think not.



Yeah and thats why there are separate section for each of them. Long back when you were not here, there used to be one section for everything but things started to get messy so separate sections were made. I guess Admin forgot to edit the description, but still, its a PC section and only PC games and likes are discussed here.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd assumed separate console, indie and mobile forums were there so that their discussions do not get crushed by the sheer number of PC threads/posts. 

If this forum is PC only where does all the general gaming discussion which doesn't necessarily conform to one of the brackets, but is still related gaming go?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 5, 2013)

Here coz PC is an opne platform


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

Upcoming movies thread and now Upcoming games thread. . 

Console + PC + Mobile + Tablet* Gamers Assemble!!
**media.comicbookmovie.com/images/articles/54718.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2013)

None sadly, except for gta5.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Apr 5, 2013)

Battlefield 4 
AC IV


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 5, 2013)

There's a Trojan in this thread. 

BattleField 4 only.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2013)

no console games my as$, its just the difference in the machine.. and the section is dead, what's the point of posting over there if nobody visits it


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> no console games my as$, its just the difference in the machine.. and the section is dead, what's the point of posting over there if nobody visits it



Lol yeah. Can we underail this thread now?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> no console games my as$, its just the difference in the machine.. and the section is dead, what's the point of posting over there if nobody visits it


Then ask admin so merge. Why so furious ?? Its not my friggin problem if no one visits those sections.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 6, 2013)

Watch Dogs & may be GTA 5 
but I haven't played Crysis 3 / Tomb Raider yet, so those first.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Then ask admin so merge. Why so furious ?? Its not my friggin problem if no one visits those sections.



nobody said its your problem. I'm just stating the obvious.
Dumb decision to separate the PC and console threads. Its like kicking out the console gamers into a different section where there's hardly any activity. Who would want to post anything over there?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2013)

Outta that list only Watch Dog. And outside that list GTA V.
Console and PC games should always be separate! Merging them will be nonsense. If some kid likes it go there, why bother about others? Agree with Anand.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Console and PC games should always be separate! Merging them will be nonsense. If some kid likes it go there, why bother about others? Agree with Anand.



This could probably be the reason why the sections were separated, if people like you diss out console gamers(kid? seriously dude?), its obviously going to start a flame war. 
Give me one good example how different the console games are compared to the PC games. 
GTA5 hasn't even been announced on the PC, and its primary platforms are consoles, and its one of the most awaited game on this section...so much for the "don't post in the PC section" crap 

Then again, the point isn't console vs PC, but the inactivity on the console section. People hardly post anything over there, so what's wrong posting console games related stuff on the PC section. Console Hardware stuff, okay it makes sense to post them in the console section, but talking about console games in the PC section? what's wrong with that?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2013)

Usual nonsense


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

I am excited for the new Thief which is in development. Not interested in anything else.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Usual nonsense



usual response


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2013)

ARMA-3 has lots of interesting features, need to check it sometime when released. and compare with BF3-4.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> This could probably be the reason why the sections were separated, if people like you diss out console gamers(kid? seriously dude?), its obviously going to start a flame war.
> Give me one good example how different the console games are compared to the PC games.
> GTA5 hasn't even been announced on the PC, and its primary platforms are consoles, and its one of the most awaited game on this section...so much for the "don't post in the PC section" crap
> 
> Then again, the point isn't console vs PC, but the inactivity on the console section. People hardly post anything over there, so what's wrong posting console games related stuff on the PC section. Console Hardware stuff, okay it makes sense to post them in the console section, but talking about console games in the PC section? what's wrong with that?



I was talking about Exclusives. Even if you post them here, no one would give response + hard to find if someone wants to find. For e.g - Those Wii exclusives posted in this thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I was talking about Exclusives. Even if you post them here, no one would give response + hard to find if someone wants to find. For e.g - Those Wii exclusives posted in this thread.



Totally agree, but posting it on the console section won't even get the least response it might get here


----------



## iittopper (Apr 6, 2013)

On topic , 1) battlefield 4
               2) watch dogs
               3) Rome 2
               4) Metro last night .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Totally agree, but posting it on the console section won't even get the least response it might get here



Like its getting my attention by pissing me off.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Like its getting my attention by pissing me off.


 You do know that you are free to ignore the exclusives and discuss the PC/cross platform games. 

If you watch the trailers and know the pedigree of the developers of the Wii U exclusives you have plenty of reason to be excited.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 6, 2013)

Rome 2 Total War, most definitely. Can't wait for it!


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 6, 2013)

Trailers for other games mentioned in this thread:

GTA V



Battlefield 4



Metro Last Light



Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs



Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 7, 2013)

Gta V and watchdogs


----------



## almightier (Apr 13, 2013)

GTA V, Fire Emblem Awakening for Nintendo 3DS, Game just released in north america only.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

almightier said:


> GTA V, Fire Emblem Awakening for Nintendo 3DS, Game just released in north america only.



And Japan . If you are waiting for it to be unofficially imported from Singapore, you will be waiting for a long time. No nintendo title other than Mario, Pokemon and Zelda gets imported to India, let alone a JTRPG with a history of mediocre sales that has no audience in India. I've preordered it on Amazon UK and it should ship on the 18th.

Now that it has an announced release date I can add Tales of Xilla to my list.



Injustice: Gods Among Us also looks pretty cool.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2013)

Except Watch Dogs there are no games which are worth your excitement because all are basically sequels and prequels. You already know what to expect.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 14, 2013)

BF4, AC4, CoD MW4, GRID2, GTA5, and one other i dont remember


----------



## bippukt (Apr 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Except Watch Dogs there are no games which are worth your excitement because all are basically sequels and prequels. You already know what to expect.



Disagree. Rome Total War with improved graphics, AI and game mechanics, not to mention economy, diplomacy and spies/assassins - I can't wait for it. It help that it will be priced at Rs 999 here 

And it also helps that I have an HD7950


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Except Watch Dogs there are no games which are worth your excitement because all are basically sequels and prequels. You already know what to expect.



Huh, no. As bippukt has mentioned, R2:TW has more awesome and deeper gameplay and battles. AC4 is based around the aspect that justified AC3 as a game, so it is reason to be excited for.

Even if X turns out to be a sequel to Xenoblade Chronicles, It will be the sequel to the greatest RPG ever by one of the best game studios in the world, directed by the an awesome game director, scored by the best Anime composer, with executive production by Tetsuya Takahashi, one of the best producers in the world. It is being published by nintendo so I don't think it will be dumbed down/rushed for mass market appeal. That gives me plenty of reason to be excited.

Thinking that Tales of Xilla is a sequel would be like thinking that FFXIII is a sequel to FFXII. Every Tales of game is set in its one timeline with little to nothing to do with the other tales of games.


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 14, 2013)

_By order:-_
Watch Dogs
GTA 5 (I hope the PC port would be realeased soon after the console release)
Metro: Last Light
Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag
Battlefield 4
The Elder Scrolls Online (Sadly, I won't be able to play it  )


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Huh, no. As bippukt has mentioned, R2:TW has more awesome and deeper gameplay and battles. AC4 is based around the aspect that justified AC3 as a game, so it is reason to be excited for.
> 
> Even if X turns out to be a sequel to Xenoblade Chronicles, It will be the sequel to the greatest RPG ever by one of the best game studios in the world, directed by the an awesome game director, scored by the best Anime composer, with executive production by Tetsuya Takahashi, one of the best producers in the world. It is being published by nintendo so I don't think it will be dumbed down/rushed for mass market appeal. That gives me plenty of reason to be excited.
> 
> Thinking that Tales of Xilla is a sequel would be like thinking that FFXIII is a sequel to FFXII. Every Tales of game is set in its one timeline with little to nothing to do with the other tales of games.



For me excitement means that I don't know what to expect or know only some part of it. In most prequels and sequels you can predict everything except some exceptional games this year like Bioshock Infinite and Tomb Raider Reboot.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

Excitement:

Noun
(uncountable) the state of being excited (emotionally aroused).

Excited:

Adjective
Having great enthusiasm.

I guess your definition of 'excitement' and the general consensus differs on what it means  
I find it possible to be excited for sequels and prequels due to the fact that we have some idea of what to expect and a greater chance that the game will be awesome.


----------



## almightier (Apr 14, 2013)

@dead5, Agree with you on what you said over excite(d)ment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

Not excited but definitely waiting for GRiD 2. Cockpit view missing is sad. But definitely will play it.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> For me excitement means that I don't know what to expect or know only some part of it. In most prequels and sequels you can predict everything except some exceptional games this year like Bioshock Infinite and Tomb Raider Reboot.



Excitement doesn't mean that 

What you mean to say is that what excites you is not knowing what to expect, and that is a perfectly valid thing. Even I find that the unknown excites the most. That is why AoE was so exciting. Or Doom. Or Rome Total War. Or why Assassin's Creed III just didn't make me want to play it, whereas I played the original AC like a madman (imagine near 100% humidity with 40+ degrees temperatures, and just the fan to keep me company).

To be honest, though, with strategy games it is hard to get the unexpected. They are all, in the end, Explore -> Exploit -> Expand -> Exterminate.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 14, 2013)

^Lol @ the arguments over semantics.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 14, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^Lol @ the arguments over semantics.



I know it sounds a bit stupid. I was only trying to clarify what, IMO, gameranand meant.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 14, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I know it sounds a bit stupid. I was only trying to clarify what, IMO, gameranand meant.



Yup, I know. Didn't mean to offend . Staying on topic though, I wanted to expand my gaming repertoire and explore strategy games. What would you recommend for someone's first turn-based strategy game?


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 14, 2013)

Batman: Arkham Origins

And GTA 5 

Just hope they dont exceed their release dates


----------



## bippukt (Apr 14, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Yup, I know. Didn't mean to offend . Staying on topic though, I wanted to expand my gaming repertoire and explore strategy games. What would you recommend for someone's first turn-based strategy game?



That depends. If you want a purely turn based strategy game, then there is no better place to start that Civilization V. Preferably the Gold Edition, if you can get it. The game is popular, not too complicated and looks good as well. TBS games generally don't look too good.

If you are more of space game type, then definitely buy the Galactic Civilizations Ultimate Edition. The game is deep, the AI is very good. But the game is a bit old by now. One of the best things about it is Ship customization. As you will be fighting in space, your ships are your units. You decide everything about a ship, beginning with the hull size. A smaller hull means a cheaper ship but less space. On the hull, you place engines if you want (to increase speed per turn), the weapon types and their numbers (eg you can have a missile weapon and a laser weapon or several of them on the same ship), the armour/shields, the sensors (to 'see' far), the life support (to increase the range beyond your territory that you can travel) and special modules, if any, like troop transport. You can have a fleet of lots of small ships or choose to build a few huge Dreadnoughts! It is a really good game if you like TBS games.

If you are into fantasy, you can get Heroes of Might and Magic VI.

If you want a combination of TBS and RTS, try Shogun 2 Total War.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Hmm, I do want pure turn based, so I guess I'll go with Civilization V (checked out it's Wikipedia page and it's concepts sound nice as well). Thanks!


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 15, 2013)

farcry 4 

maxpayne 4

mafia 3


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 15, 2013)

pra_2006 said:


> farcry 4
> 
> maxpayne 4
> 
> mafia 3



Read the op before commenting plz.



			
				dead5 said:
			
		

> Which upcoming(*announced*) game has got you the most excited?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Excitement doesn't mean that
> 
> What you mean to say is that what excites you is not knowing what to expect, and that is a perfectly valid thing. Even I find that the unknown excites the most. That is why AoE was so exciting. Or Doom. Or Rome Total War. Or why Assassin's Creed III just didn't make me want to play it, whereas I played the original AC like a madman (imagine near 100% humidity with 40+ degrees temperatures, and just the fan to keep me company).
> 
> To be honest, though, with strategy games it is hard to get the unexpected. They are all, in the end, Explore -> Exploit -> Expand -> Exterminate.



Well my English is not that great but thanks for clarification of my point. Thats exactly what I meant.
If you say about Strategy games then in some games there is a learning curve and others have other things. For e.g - Red Alert 3 have Sub Commander thing while CnC 3 Tiberium Wars don't have that but still it feels great. Also some have upgrades and all and some don't. XCOM for example have some other managements too. These are the things that excites me or something new on the table.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2013)

Most upcoming games for me are meh.
except GTA V and the new batman game


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

3D Top Down Zelda set in the same world as A Link to the Past:


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 2, 2013)

Frozen Endzone. 
can't wait for it... apparently still a year to go.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

Dragon Age III
Deadpool


----------



## heidi2521 (May 8, 2013)

Leviathan Warships

Europa universals IV


----------



## avinandan012 (May 8, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Disagree. Rome Total War with improved graphics, AI and game mechanics, not to mention economy, diplomacy and spies/assassins - I can't wait for it. It help that it will be *priced at Rs 999 *here
> 
> And it also helps that I have an HD7950



are you sure about that price?


----------



## vickybat (May 8, 2013)

^^ Most non AAA titles on pc usually end up at that price. Nothing surprising.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> are you sure about that price?



If not 999 it will be 1499. Games are usually priced like this here.


----------

